# Enduro Helmet and Goggle recommendations?



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

I am looking for some input on a new full-face helmet and goggle combo. I've been running a Giro Remedy (a tad heavy) and some old Scott goggles that seem to fog up when it gets steamy.

Suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

The POC has a huge opening or goggles and breathing. I hardly ever wear a full face and bought one for a trip that I would have preferred to wear my Giro Xen. It's not all claustrophobic feeling while wearing it. 

Raced in it this weekend and the one stage was pretty XC, didn't find myself lacking for air.

I use Smith Regulartor goggles, they are my ski goggle, same frame as the Fuel from the moto line I think. Fit well together with the POC helmet.

The Urge Enduro full face is interesting looking, there were none local for me to try on so I went with the POC from my lbs.


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

Excellent question, 

The answer will depend on the courses ( injury mitigation ), duration of stages, and what you're most comfortable/willing to wear. 

For me, i'm 42 and have a $2500 deductible on health insurance, so I wear a full face. 

Like the post above, I wear a POC Cortex. I have several full face helmets, and this one is by far the best IMHO. It has really good ventilation, the lower chin bar has a nice big vent and is far enough away from your face so you don't feel like you're re-breathing hot air. The fit is tight, but it should be, bobbly helmets that aren't snug move at high speed through brake bumps and will jitter your goggles to the point where everything becomes a blur, so get a snug helmet and a pair of goggles that let "enough" air through without drying the crap out of your eyes.

Fit is probably the most important factor I would wager... but cooling, view port size, peripheral vision, and your own personal taste should probably factor in as well.

Having a full face, and something a bit lighter laying around is probably a good idea. And if you decide to get a full face, get a real one. The full face hybrids on the market scare the **** out of me when thinking about frontal impacts, and broken pieces of plastic chin bars sticking out of my face are reason enough for me to get a real full face.

my .02


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

If you're going fullface look for something that meets the ASTM F1952 downhill mountain bike standard. The CPSC helmet standard is a joke. 5kg headform dropped from 2 meters to flat or 1 meter to an anvil. Designed to protect you from falling over while performing a trackstand or if you hit your head against a curb while changing a tire.
I wish the American promoters would do the same thing the Euros do and require a full face on every special stage. That way no one races at a disadvantage for wearing a hot fullface.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Full face was mandatory for the Special Stages at Whistler.

Some of us were all fussy about it for the most xc-ish stage before the race, but in actuality it wasn't an issue with overheating.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I race with a Troy Lee D3 Carbon. Light and I can breathe in it fine. Goggles are personal preference and you need to try them with the helmet.


----------



## DippaH (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm looking at the Nema Player helmet. Looks good, is a rebadged Kabuto IXA helmet, SNELL, EN 1078 and CPSC Certified. Reading the Kabuto IXA reviews it's a great lightweight helmet with good ventilation. Price is even reasonable, compared to a D3 

Tried a POC Cortex in Large, but it was just too small - even though my head size is 59.5cm and the helmet should have fit


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

I too have a Remedy and it's a bit heavy and hot. My bud just got a Bell Sanction and it's awesome. Tons of ventilation and really light. They run on the small side though so it doesn't fit my mellon. No suggestions on goggles as I usually just wear my sunglasses.


----------



## EeZe (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Bombin...I have been riding a Giro Feature with cheap Fly Racing googles (they are actually made by Scott). The feature you can pick up for around $70 and I bet you could find it cheaper now that its the end of the season. I have some experience similar POC and Fox helmets, but for the money I don't know if you can beat it. As long as your googles aren't a crazy shape they should fit good. It's one of those cases where less is more.


----------



## scwski (Nov 3, 2012)

no need


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wiley X | Tactical Goggles - Spear


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

Thx for the input folks.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

EeZe said:


> Hey Bombin...I have been riding a Giro Feature with cheap Fly Racing googles (they are actually made by Scott). The feature you can pick up for around $70 and I bet you could find it cheaper now that its the end of the season. I have some experience similar POC and Fox helmets, but for the money I don't know if you can beat it. As long as your googles aren't a crazy shape they should fit good. It's one of those cases where less is more.


I just picked up the Giro Feature for $38 from Back Country.com and though I think it's butt ugly (like most AM open face helmets) it fits well, has good coverage, and works well with goggles (Spy). The thickness of the shell worries me a bit but I haven't had an opportunity to test its crash resistance yet.

Still undecided whether I'll wear it for Enduro racing or not.... or my full face.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Thread drift... I'm probably going to buy a Bell Super next spring for my open-face helmet. I find myself wearing goggles more and more, and it's designed for them. My Xar is OK with goggles but it's not perfect, and I'd like a bit more coverage anyway.

I have a POC Cortex Flow which I like for many of the reasons already mentioned, plus it's orange, which is useful in elk season. My Smith Intake goggles work OK in it, but I think I'll try a pair of Ryders next season and see if they fit a little better. Supposedly they're a bit shorter in the vertical dimension.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, I always thought goggles with open face AM helmets looked goofy and never thought I'd be sportin' the "Gumby" look but here I am with my Spy goggles and Feature helmet.

Looks dumb. Works well.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

So did I, but this summer and fall I've found myself doing it all the time for rides with sustained downhills. I'm sold.


----------



## Nilsern (May 22, 2006)

evasive said:


> Thread drift... I'm probably going to buy a Bell Super next spring for my open-face helmet. I find myself wearing goggles more and more, and it's designed for them. My Xar is OK with goggles but it's not perfect, and I'd like a bit more coverage anyway.
> 
> I have a POC Cortex Flow which I like for many of the reasons already mentioned, plus it's orange, which is useful in elk season. My Smith Intake goggles work OK in it, but I think I'll try a pair of Ryders next season and see if they fit a little better. Supposedly they're a bit shorter in the vertical dimension.


There is even 1 more safty advantage to the POC Cortex, it uses EPP and not EPS. 
"SEPP (Super Expanded Polypropylene) / EPP (Expanded Polypropylene). The difference between the materials is that SEPP and EPP, unlike EPS do not deform permanently on impact and is therefore suitable to absorb repetitive shocks. Meaning, essentially that an EPS liner will break, distributing the force from the impact throughout the helmet. The EPP and SEPP are similar in that they will also break when the maximum force of impact occurs, but SEPP and EPP have higher stress limits when it comes to breakage and flex. "


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

re: advantages of EPP vs. EPS: that's what I told myself when I plunked down the money for a helmet that I wear on less than 10% of my rides. Even on a previous season closeout at my LBS, it wasn't cheap. But it fit, and the Remedy didn't.


----------



## delusional (Jun 16, 2009)

Stop messing around. Just buy a D3.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

If any helmet manufacturers are reading this, I've been waiting for a goggle strap (like what a snowboard helmet has) on open face helmets for over ten years.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Vader said:


> If any helmet manufacturers are reading this, I've been waiting for a goggle strap (like what a snowboard helmet has) on open face helmets for over ten years.


Look for pictures / trade show coverage of the Bell Super. Supposed to be available in the spring.


----------

